# NEED HELP pikefishing



## thorzep (Mar 12, 2006)

i have a few questions first off i am going on a canadian pike and walleye fishing trip this may and i will be targeting pike, hopfully big pike {40in class is my goal }and was wondering what lures you guys would recommend. also i was thinking about trying that tieable leader stuff, tygear wire. anyone used it yet? any help would be appreciated thanks!!!!


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

I havent usd any of the Tyger line stuff but was able to see the stuff at a sports show last year.. I would definatley give it a try but for the price, it wasnt worth it to me..

As for pike lures up in Canada I would pack some bucktails (bigger ones) GIant Mepps, bucher tails, trophy tails, eagle tails, etc. etc. topwater: jackpots, zaraspooks, maybe some buzzbaits. Spinner baits, bigger bass style baits and even some musky spinners, M/G's, Stanleys Musky Boss, Funky Chickens, and even a Rad DOgg....

Pretty much anything you throw at them is gonna get bit.. My last two canadian trips, all I ever used were shallow Rapalas on spinning gear and my Flyrod!!


----------



## Lycanthrope (Mar 13, 2006)

Buy a Mepps Giant killer or two, they are a little expensive but the pike really nail them.


----------



## waterwolf (Oct 15, 2003)

I like weighted jerk baits, Bionic bucktails, in-line bucktails, flashy spoons, Jakes, and tiger tubes.

I like to use brighter colors for Canada since the water is more stained. Vibration and flash I have found to be the key.


----------

